# Coca-Cola still imports coca leaves which are used to manufacture cocaine in the Unit



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

To this day, Coca-Cola still imports coca leaves which are used to manufacture cocaine in the United States by Mike Adams, the Health Ranger (NaturalNews) Coca leaves have been chewed and consumed as tea for thousands of years in the high Andes. They are rich in many essential nutrients; they ease respiratory and digestive distress [...]

*Read More...*


----------

